# My Cocapoo is not good with other dogs with us



## Vibee4 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi,
Just had a question for the more experienced members here. My Cockapoo who is around 1.5 years, is quite aggressive with other dogs when he is with us. 
During walks he growls and barks at most dogs that we pass by, and at the dog park he has begun the same behaviour with other dogs there as well. 
But I have seen him be quite playful with certain dogs here and there, and apparently at Doggy Daycare he plays all day with no issues. 
This seems to be an issue only with myself and my wife. 

How do we train that behaviour out of him to be calm and friendly with us? It's a hit or miss even with us and other dogs. 
No aggressive issues with people though, he loves people but it seems certain dogs he meets on walks with us or at the dog park he gets aggressive with.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It depends to be honest. At daycare they will be dogs he has got to know so it might be he is worried about new dogs or it might be he is showing a bit resource guarding, guarding you from other dogs.

It might be worth getting a decent trainer to have a look and determine what is wrong. 

Whether guarding or worried an approach of giving lots of treats to your dog when other dogs are around can not hurt - although not in a dog park situation if there are other dogs off leash


----------

